# Forgot to post this one!



## theleopardcake (Jun 30, 2007)

I owe it all to lovelorn.
it's amazing.
SO GET ITTTT!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

























(i had to post this one to show off my new tat, but you can UNDOUBTEDLY see my make up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)







eyes- (MAC)
- teal p/m
- pink opal p/m
- coco p/m
- teddy e/k
- dipdown f/l
- surreal e/s
- amber lights e/s
- mulch e/s
- nylon e/s
- humid e/s
- smashbox after hours e/s
and cheap ardell falsies; i dunno the number, sorry!

face- (MAC)
- pink swoon blush

lips- (MAC)
- LOVELORN L/S!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aziajs (Jun 30, 2007)

You look great.  I love false lashes on you.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jun 30, 2007)

Very pretty!  The eyes and the lips seem to go so well together.


----------



## kimmy (Jun 30, 2007)

i love that last picture of you! you're amazingly pretty, as is your makeup and your tattoo.


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Jun 30, 2007)

You're beautiful! The makeup looks great!!


----------



## aeryss (Jun 30, 2007)

wow, this is super soft .. and i like the tattoo!


----------



## entipy (Jun 30, 2007)

Gorgeous!! I love your tattoo, too.


----------



## july (Jun 30, 2007)

Really pretty!
I love this color combination .


----------



## chrisantiss (Jun 30, 2007)

wow, beautiful


----------



## NicksWifey (Jun 30, 2007)

Lovelorn is really pretty on you! You look great!


----------



## Kim. (Jun 30, 2007)

I love the tat!  I absolutly love this look too I'd love to do it myself, could you tell me where you put each product (eyes)?


----------



## k_im (Jun 30, 2007)

i really admire your blending!


----------



## iHEARTorange (Jun 30, 2007)

wow. it looks great! i'm gonna hafta try this sometime. i love your new tattoo. i just got one last week!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jun 30, 2007)

Really, really pretty!!! You are rockin' that lip color... I love it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## majacat (Jun 30, 2007)

theleopardcake said:


> I owe it all to lovelorn.
> it's amazing.
> SO GET ITTTT!!
> 
> ...


----------



## j_absinthe (Jun 30, 2007)

Usually I stay away from candy pink L/S, but damn it if you didn't work it.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 30, 2007)

Love the whole look


----------



## jlothrid (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow! Beautiful!


----------



## *Luna* (Jun 30, 2007)

Just so you know, I am totally biting this look today. I was just sitting here thinking about what I was going to wear and you just made my decision very easy. I love this look on you, I just hope it looks 1/2 as good on me =)


----------



## gohgoomah (Jun 30, 2007)

i think your makeup skills keep getting better and better! i LOVE how lovelorn looks on you!! and the tat is hot, what made you want to get that specific bird?


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Jun 30, 2007)

you are so adorable....i love ur tat


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 30, 2007)

i totally love it!


----------



## Spatzchen (Jun 30, 2007)

You look amazing! Great blenging!


----------



## theleopardcake (Jun 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kim.* 

 
_I love the tat!  I absolutly love this look too I'd love to do it myself, could you tell me where you put each product (eyes)?_

 
Thanks! here is a little diagram I tried to make to facilitate the duplication (?) of this look haha.







hope that helps!
(i also used Teddy e/k has a base sorta for mulch and amber lights)


----------



## theleopardcake (Jun 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Luna** 

 
_Just so you know, I am totally biting this look today. I was just sitting here thinking about what I was going to wear and you just made my decision very easy. I love this look on you, I just hope it looks 1/2 as good on me =)_

 
wow i am so flattered! i LOVE your looks!


----------



## theleopardcake (Jun 30, 2007)

majacat said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *theleopardcake*
> 
> ...


----------



## theleopardcake (Jun 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gohgoomah* 

 
_i think your makeup skills keep getting better and better! i LOVE how lovelorn looks on you!! and the tat is hot, what made you want to get that specific bird?_

 
thank you!
well, i got the bird for several reasons:
1. my name is robbin, so it's sort of a play on my name
2. a robin symbolizes "new growth" and that is supposed to represent my completion of high school and "leaving the nest" (going off to college and what not).
3. i really love old school/traditional tattoos, so i incorporated the robin into the old school swallow.


----------



## janelovesyou (Jun 30, 2007)

Oh man I LOOOOVE that tattoo so much!


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jun 30, 2007)

soooo pretty!


----------



## mzreyes (Jun 30, 2007)

the l/s looks great on you!! cute tattoo


----------



## Kim. (Jul 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *theleopardcake* 

 
_Thanks! here is a little diagram I tried to make to facilitate the duplication (?) of this look haha.






hope that helps!
(i also used Teddy e/k has a base sorta for mulch and amber lights)_

 
I'm not sure where the thanks butten went but, Thanks so much


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 2, 2007)

You look gorgeous and that tattoo is sweeeeet!


----------



## carriejennings (Jul 2, 2007)

Wow. Your skin and bone structure is so perfect! Great combination of colors here!


----------



## breathless (Jul 2, 2007)

stunning! i love that little diagram you set up for us too. helps a ton! =]


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Jul 2, 2007)

thats so hot! i need the l/s <3


----------



## marichan0803 (Jul 3, 2007)

I love it~! your new tatty is soo cute


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 3, 2007)

This is combo looks amazing on u


----------



## Danapotter (Jul 3, 2007)

That looks great!


----------



## powderpaint (Jul 6, 2007)

Wow lovelorn really looks pretty on you!!


----------



## Dizzyray822 (Jul 6, 2007)

Love the lips....thats a beautiful pink on you.


----------



## ~Valerie~ (Jul 6, 2007)

Gorgeous!  You make me want to try falsies... also, I love your tattoo!


----------



## hunnybun (Jul 7, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL!!!  i love your look.

would you say lovelorn is comparable to snob?


----------



## snowkei (Jul 7, 2007)

soooo pretty


----------



## theleopardcake (Jul 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hunnybun* 

 
_BEAUTIFUL!!!  i love your look.

would you say lovelorn is comparable to snob?_

 
i'm sorry, i don't have snob so i wouldn't be able to compare =/
however, i know that many people have assumed that i was wearing snob.


----------



## belldandy13 (Jul 21, 2007)

you're sooooo pretty!  the colours look great on you!


----------

